
Sean Penn and “El Chapo”: Operational Security Errors (Part 1) - wolfgke
https://medium.com/@roryireland/sean-penn-and-el-chapo-operational-security-errors-314a1847e3a0
======
DrScump
Posted 45 minutes ago.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10920673](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10920673)

